# Java Programm als Windows Service



## redheador (15. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin gerade dabei ein Java-Programm als Windows Service einzubinden.

Ich habe bereits dieses Beispiel mit dem Windows Server Ressourcekit probiert:
http://www.tom-henne.de/Wiki.jsp?page=JavaProgrammeAlsWindowsServiceStarten

Leider habe ich hierbei immer folgendes Problem:
Der Service kann gestartet werden, wenn er beendet wird meldet Windows zurück:
Dienst wurde beendet. Allerdings läuft das Java Programm weiter.

Des weiteren habe ich Jsmooth gedownloaded. Dort kann auch ein Windows Service erstellt werden. Leider hat das auch nicht geklappt da immer die Fehlermeldung connect error 1063 <13>! erscheint.


Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit Fehler frei eine Java Applikation als Windows Dienst zu installieren?

Die Lösung sollte möglichst OpenSource sein, da die Applikation in meiner Firma betrieben wird.


Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Tikonteroga (15. November 2010)

Hallo,

vom Ansatz her könntest vielleicht die Java-Anwendung in einem C-Programm mit dem System() Aufruf starten und die resultierende Konsolenanwendung als Dienst installieren.

Warum möchtest du die JAVA Anwendung denn als Service installieren ? Muss die JAVA Anwendung System-Berechtigungen besitzen ?

Gruß

Tikonteroga


----------



## redheador (15. November 2010)

Hi,
ich muss sie als Service installieren, da die Anwendung auch laufen soll, wenn keine Windows-Anmeldung stattgefunden hat.


----------

